# bindings



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys, have a few questions about what kinds of bindings to get. First of all i was looking at burton mission or cartel bindings with most likely a never summer board. But when i was reading reviews on these bindings, they are both generally ok but a few people suggested that any burton binding is only compatable with a burton board. Is this true ? And if so what other brands of bindings should i look for, I have already purchased the burton moto boots but i dont have a board for sure picked out yet. Any comments are appriciated, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

i love my ride deltas. aluminum frame means very slim binding frame. but to boil it all down, i think anything that gives some great response is suitable for any board. more is lost in a boot that doesnt fit or a board not designed for your riding conditions. get strap in bindings that fit your boot size, and are made for whatever level of riding you are at, and i think you should be set.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I heard you need attachments to make burton bindings work on NON-burton boards. If you notice from burton boards to other brand boards the screw lineup is totaly different. I was also looking at cartels or customs for my burton twin, cartels are deff a GREAT bindings always hear great things about them. BTW I have a link where you can get cartels for about $100(Have it bookmarked cuz i may buy them), so let me know. I'd look elsewhere though if you dont plan on getting a burton board. Should also have just put this question in your other thread about your board/boots.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

To answer your question, Burton bindings will fit on non-burton boards. I have a Ride Prophet with P1s on it so you don't have to worry about that, and plus theyre awesome bindings.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out Rome and Union bindings. The Rome 390's were considered by many to be the best binding out last year. It is a freestyle binding, but so many people used them for strictly freeride and loved them. Certainly one of most sought after bindings. I found Union's (Force I believe?)to be one of the more comfortable bindings I demo'd last season. I have also heard that Union bindings are very durable. My thoughts are just from a 2 hour demo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Burton bindings will work on any board. However, if you have a burton board, you need to have burton bindings or a baseplate adaptor


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Check out Rome and Union bindings. The Rome 390's were considered by many to be the best binding out last year. It is a freestyle binding, but so many people used them for strictly freeride and loved them. Certainly one of most sought after bindings. I found Union's (Force I believe?)to be one of the more comfortable bindings I demo'd last season. I have also heard that Union bindings are very durable. My thoughts are just from a 2 hour demo.


Agreed. Salomon's are another company to look at as well...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone know anything about Santa Cruz Allstar bindings???

im buying a SC board soon and some SC bindings too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

aright thanks for all the input everyone, ive been looking at all the different brands and settled on the ride ex bindings, hopefully they work out well for me. They were only 85 bux so a good deal non the less.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Ya sorry guess I was wrong about putting burton bindings on NON-burton boards but I did say "I HEARD you need attachments to make burton bindings work on NON-burton boards" I did say this is what I HEARD so I wasn't 100% & it wasn't coming from me:dunno: But you did pay alot less then you would have for burton's :thumbsup: If your really not happy hey, just return em and get the burton's /shrug no big deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

i have missions on my option and also had a pair on my neversummer, never had to get different mounting plates they worked fine.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I think I wanna get 2008 Burton Custom's for my Burton Twin. I like the white look and they get 90% great reviews. What do you guys think?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I have the Rome 390`s and love them. They are extremely responsive and it take very little effort to make big control changes in your board. Very comfortable and durable as well. For a more flexible version of almost the same bining, the Rome Arsenalls are great and I have a pair of these on one of my boards. I think these are better freestyle while the 390`s make a better free ride and back country binding.


Aren't the Arsenal's the Freeride binding and the 390's the freestyle according to Rome? Just wondering if you feel the 390's are the better freeride binding? I am probably going to get Rome bindings this year.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

fluke said:


> aright thanks for all the input everyone, ive been looking at all the different brands and settled on the ride ex bindings, hopefully they work out well for me. They were only 85 bux so a good deal non the less.


That's not a terribly good deal. I rode a friend's EX's and really did not like them. They just felt really cheap and rigid, but not in a good way. Spend $15 more and you can get much better bindings. The Salomon SPX 45s are available from this site at $100, you can get Union Forces for $99.90 from here. For evogear, you'll need at least 10 cents of filler to get free shipping, but I'm sure you can find something that tickles your fancy. You will be paying $15 for much better bindings.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

EverBorN said:


> I think I wanna get 2008 Burton Custom's for my Burton Twin. I like the white look and they get 90% great reviews. What do you guys think?


Spend $10 more and get Arsenals. Customs are ok, but nothing special. They are better than Ride's bindings at the same pricepoint, but that is not saying much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t know the actual tech specs, but here is what I know from having and riding both. The 390 high back is about an inch taller than the Arsenals and the material is noticably stiffer. To my untrained eye, the base plates of both appear identical. From riding both, the 390`s feel much stiffer and thus a bit more touchy than the Arsenals. I feel as though I have a bigger margin for error doing freestyle with the Arsenals. I think Elsnowboardo told me the 390`s were better for BC and all mountain also.


Bro here is right. Same baseplates and heel cups taller highbacks. Also the 390's have stiffer heel straps and the conformist 2 toe straps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Burton Bindings come with two sets of base plates. I have had a couple of non Burton boards mounted with Burton Bindings. Given that their bindings are designed with their boards in mind that doesn't hinder their quality while mounted on non Burton snowboards.


----------

